# Christian films for younger folk? (roughly 3-7)



## nick (Jan 11, 2015)

We normally let are little ones watch a movie on the ride home from church (it's a 45 minute drive after sitting most of the day, so we view it as a treat). They've watched _A-B-C Say It With Me: Bible Memory Verses_ from Moore Family Films for awhile now. We all love that film and it is amazing how my 5 year old daughter imitates what she sees them do.

Anyway, I thought I would reach out to see if there are some uncovered gems out there that I've missed. Do you know of any? I'm really interested in films from a reformed perspective. Also, no images of God (Father, Son or Spirit).

CURRENT LIST:

A-B-C Say It With Me: Bible Memory Verses
Veggie Tales Series
Box the Bear Series
Prince of Egypt (Moses goes solo to Pharaoh)
Joseph: King of Dreams
Ten Commandments (with Ben Kingsley) (Moses & Aaron go before Pharaoh)


----------



## Miss Marple (Jan 11, 2015)

We liked stuff by the Donut Man (sorry about the spelling but that's the way it's spelled). It is not an intellectual treat but the guy is so sincere it is winsome, in my opinion, and lots of little kids featured, singing and dancing - some good and catchy songs.


----------



## Edward (Jan 11, 2015)

Miss Marple said:


> We liked stuff by the Donut Man



Just be aware that he apostatized and swam the Tiber officially in 2006. You might want to steer clear of anything he did this century.


----------



## nick (Jan 11, 2015)

Miss Marple - I was looking through his YouTube comments and a lot of people have fond memories of his videos. My daughter came over to the computer when the video started playing. She started cracking up at the puppet.

Edward - wow. Thanks for the heads up. According to Wikipedia he is now a Catholic looking to reunite the church, because the Reformation was like a divorce.


----------



## Miss Marple (Jan 12, 2015)

Say it ain't so, Donut Man!!


----------

